# Pre 2006 injury



## vet44 (3 Aug 2020)

My injury was developed pre 2006, but I didn’t apply until 2013.  I was always told that the application date of the injury made me ineligible to be on the old system, even though my injury date says otherwise.

Has anyone been successful in getting the old benefits based off the old system, applying after the change of charter date of April 1 2006?


----------



## brihard (3 Aug 2020)

What you were told is correct, it's entirely on the date of application, not date of injury. This has been through court up to the federal level, and the SCC declined to hear an appeal of it, meaning it's basically set in stone unless the government were to change the law.

You 100% will *not* get your benefits determined under the Pension Act, I'm afraid. Those benefits are available only to thsoe who had an application in while it was the system of benefits in place for new claims, and to the RCMP who never moved away from the Pension Act system in the first place.


----------



## Gino4 (17 Feb 2021)

The date of application is the only date that matters, unfortunately.


----------

